# Rigging Jigs



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Is it "best" to tie jigs directly to braid (60 / 80 lb.) or use heavy leader (100 lb. - 4 ft.) between the two? If leader, "big" advantage between mono and fluorocarbon (other than better abrasion resistance and cost)? Thanks.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I personally only use about 60lb flouro for a leader while jigging. I use about a 5-6' leader. I find with the lighter flouro I get a little better action with the jigs. I just don't put enough drag pressure to pop 60lb. I also do not use a swivel, just connect the two with an albright.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Depending on the targeted species or location my leader size will change. The one constant is my attachment. I pretty much always tie my leader straight to my main line via a No-Name to Bimini Twist or a Slim Beauty. I prefer the Slim Beauty on lighter lines and leaders and the No-Name for anything heavier than 40lb


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I make 10' wind-ons with 80 and 100lb mono. If I use 60lb mono or less I'll typically use a Albright knot with 10' of mono. 10' gives you a little extra room to cutt off the ends when it gets damaged. The leaders last longer this way. On the braid end I always have a braided loop for either set up. 60lb is my favorite but sometimes I have to go heavier for larger fish/structure. For the mono to jig knot I use either a polomar or San Diego Jam. No failures yet.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Depth matters.*

Straight mono from the bottom of the spool to the hook works just fine and makes re-rigging a bunch easier. Granted, I live 300 miles SE of Destin/Pensacola but I don't feel the need for braid very often. Down here, I never fish deeper than 30'. The bad thing about down here is that in shallow water, everything is sharp. When I was chartering I never bought circle hooks in boxes of 100 because I often re rigged 30 times per day. I always bought hooks in 1000 cartons. *(Shorty's Hook Sales)
*
If you are fishing less than 80', you will be money ahead to fish straight mono.
If you are fishing 200' plus, go ahead and use braid. 

I will absolutely certify that I can re rig after a break off faster than anybody on this site or anywhere else if they are using braid.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for your replies. Your expertise is appreciated. Now I've got to start learning how to tie some of those "braid-to-leader" knots. If you know of a really user-friendly website ... maybe "knot tying for dummies", please share! Thanks again.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's up to you what to use as a leader and how long you like it. Everyone has their preference but this one thing is true, you need a leader long enough for you to leader the fish into the boat if it's not gaffed. Remember you shouldn't gaff out of season fish to remove the hook. It's also a good idea to buy yourself a pair of quality comfortable fishing gloves to protect your hands while leadering fish into the boat. Braid is capable of cutting through some of the fish handling gloves quite easily. I just bought a new pair of gloves because Kned turned me onto the Kevlar reinforced gloves, with those I can most likely hand line a big fish up without having to worry about the monofilament or braided line cutting through or wearing those really thick klinky leather gloves I had. 

Check these sites out and tight lines to you.


http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/knots_index.html

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/

http://videofishingknots.com/

http://www.animatedknots.com/


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

*hollow braid- loop to loop*

I use 80-135# hollow braid (Jerry Brown) with an end loop. I attach my floro or mono 25' leader (with another loop) with a loop to loop connection. If you don't want to make the loops yourself you can purchase both the braid and the leaders with loops built in from Basil at BHP Tackle on the net (very reasonably prices). Basils website also has instructions for making your own loops. This is the strongest leader to line connection you can make. I Tie my jig directly to the leader using a palomar knot. If you wish to use a swivel I suggest a 130# Spro swivel tied to the end of your leader with a palomar knot. I carry extra leaders in a Bass Pro Double worm binder.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use wind on leaders 90% of the time.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

The system I use for jigging is a bimini to double the braid - and 10-15' of mono equal or slighty heavier than the braid - with a no-name/Yucatan knot 

Tests out very strong .. and I can tie fairly quickly and reliably, even on the boat - The no-name in 80 or 100 lb mono is bulker that wind-ons and can hang in the guides ... but never lost a fish as a result..

Some of the AJs caught with 80 lb power pro and 80 lb ande mono rigged like this:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

For jigging most of the time I don't use a wind on leader. I have a loop on the hollow core and a bimini twist on the solid braids for connections. Most times for jigging I just have a 3 - 4 foot leader tied to the jig with a reverse Uni Knot and a swivel at the other end, Monofilament or fluorocarbon depending on if leader toughness is an issue. 

The leader is long enough to boat fish and it can be shortened a few times in the event of damage before you have to replace it. I also have several jigs rigged ready to go so all I have to do is open up the loop on the swivel and pull the leader through to to remove it and connect the next leader/jig to the loop. I can do this a lot faster than retying the jig or removing/replacing the jig with split ring pliers.


----------



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

*jig help*

do any of you make your on hook sets for jigs? I seem to need to change hooks more frequently due to toothy critters. Does anyone know where to get the dacron to make the hook sets?

Keith


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You can get some here.

http://www.saltywatertackle.com/ind...y=desc&controller=search&search_query=kevlar+


----------



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

*jigging help*

Kim
thanks for the info. I found some in the bow fishing section at academy. 25 yard for 10 bucks. Will let you know how it works. they look good but we'll see how they handle a big AJ. (soon I hope)

Keith


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I use a uni-to-uni knot and haven't had it break at that knot. up to 80 lb mono or flouro to 80 and 100 lb braid. It reels through the guides fine and the fact that I've never broken off at the know gives me confidence. Plus it's a real quick tie. I usually use a 6 ft leader.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks again for all the advice ... it really is appreciated. The knot tying sources are very helpful and those AJ pictures are incredible! Reading your posts make me realize how much more I've got to learn. Getting ready to get out on the water soon ...


----------

